# eyelid puffy



## noahlowryfan (Mar 26, 2009)

my right eyelid is puffy. when i blink, it hurts. does anyone have that before? when you blink, it hurts and your eyelid is puffy. its been 2 days and hasn't stopped hurting or the puffiness hasn't gone away yet. well, the pain isn't bad as the first day.


----------



## frocher (Mar 26, 2009)

I would go to your doctor today and have him check it out.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 26, 2009)

I recently had this, you need to go to the eye doctor. Its more than likely 
conjunctivitis also known as pink eye. He will give you antibiotics. Don't wear make up


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

It could be allergies or pink eye.  Do you have a lot of gunk accumulating in it?  I get really bad allergies starting in the spring and my eyes are red, swollen and painful for about 4 months of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Definitely get it checked out though.  Either way your doc will be able to give you something to help it.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2009)

Sounds like an infection. Go and see your doctor.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 26, 2009)

What they said


----------



## mmmakeup (Mar 26, 2009)

I would have expected allergies to affect both eyes, so maybe its a sty?

But like the other girls said, no makeup + doctor


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 28, 2009)

It sounds like it could be a sty too. Whenever I feel my eyelid getting a little sore (it usually starts hurting before I see any puffiness), I immediately grab a cotton ball/wad and a cup of hot water. I wet the cotton ball and wring most of the water out so it's a little damp, and put it over my eye and add a little pressure over the sore area. I'll do this for as long as I can. It feels good and it actually helps to prevent the sty from getting really serious and swollen.


----------

